# HongKong to USA



## Sharido (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry if this has been known, but I found this on Hong Kong Post's site:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Press Release issued on 15 November 2010
> Air Mail Services to the United States of America
> 
> Hongkong Post announced today (November 15) that due to heightened aviation security measures taken by the United States of America (USA) concerning mail transportation to the country, all air mail services (including Speedpost) from Hong Kong to the USA are subject to delay until further notice.



Those of us Americans waiting for our stuff....might be out of luck....


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2010)

yes there seem to be extra delays due to the paranoia(/fear) over the recent events...
shoptemp has switched to another postal service though, China Post.

So new orders might not be affected by this, I don't know.


----------



## Crass (Nov 16, 2010)

Completely ridiculous. TSA fail.


----------



## Sharido (Nov 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> yes there seem to be extra delays due to the paranoia(/fear) over the recent events...
> shoptemp has switched to another postal service though, China Post.
> 
> So new orders might not be affected by this, I don't know.
> ...



Agree'd 100%.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 16, 2010)

I assume us awesome Canadians are unaffected? 

Also, what "Recent events" is this referring to..?


----------



## Yuan (Nov 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I assume us awesome Canadians are unaffected?
> 
> Also, what "Recent events" is this referring to..?



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world...o-1225947497004

I guess.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Nov 16, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the awsome canadians arent safe from this delivery delays either =/ i feel sad for both the countries no wonder my delivery took like 5 weeks o.o


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 16, 2010)

yes we are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 16, 2010)

Sharido said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I ordered a few days before Shoptemp made the switch over. I can't say though if that would really matter, since the USA is just being paranoid what come's into the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd rather them be paranoid over the packages then having someone who just flies the freight plane die. My 6$ piece of plastic can wait.

There are crazy assholes all over the world that don't care who they inflict pain on even if they would be innocent bystanders.


----------



## taken (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah the crazy assholes should blow themselves up. the world will be better off.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 16, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> yeah the crazy assholes should blow themselves up. the world will be better off.



Some of them already do that, problem is they always like to try and take a few others along  with themselves.


----------



## bmg1001 (Nov 16, 2010)

I ordered my R4i-SDHC on Nov 3, using Hong Kong Registered Airmail, will my package most likely be delayed, it hasnt shipped yet, though, on tracking it says its been posted, but nothing else. Its shipping to California,


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

Weird, I ordered my R4 on the 7th, and it says "shipped"


----------



## BiGbEn013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah its unfortunate that delays are gonna happen and are happening, but its for a good cause.
Now I am personally wondering what might happen to my package.
My order was marked as shipped November 2nd. Hasnt come yet but im not anywhere near panic mode.
I assume if the plane lands in Canada everything will be inspected and eventually make its way to the destination?


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 17, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Sharido said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Agree.


----------



## Sharido (Nov 17, 2010)

bmg1001 said:
			
		

> I ordered my R4i-SDHC on Nov 3, using Hong Kong Registered Airmail, will my package most likely be delayed, it hasnt shipped yet, though, on tracking it says its been posted, but nothing else. Its shipping to California,




I ordered mine on the 3rd as well, a Supercard DS2. It was 'shipped' from shoptemp within the hour through Hongkong Post.  They've had it since then, and it now just says "Posted." Was wanting this before Christmas, so the wife can have my Acekard, but don't see it now. Mine's heading to MO.

It's none of shoptemp's fault tho. Like I said, they 'shipped' it with my tracking number within an hour of my payment going through. USA is delaying the packages, and Hongkong post is backed up from Christmas already...

This sucks, but just gonna be patient...


----------

